# Comment on those Special Type of Treated Wood for Deck ?



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I am thinking of DIY on a small size deck, doing some research on materials to use, I know there are two popular types : pressured treated pine wood, and ceder wood.

However, I also saw a different kind which claim 100% maintenance free. I visited Yellowstone National Park two years ago and I saw they are using them for walk way..etc. I also saw IKEA set them up outside their show room to put Patio Furniture...etc. Has anyone has experience on this type of materials? they are treated wood, and being treated so much, it looks like rubber from the surface of it....

Any comment on pricing of this type of wood and whether DIY with it make sense is greatly appreciated...


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

PT decking looks great for the first year, then it looks bad.

Cedar and other wood decking will look great if you can maintain them, they love maintenance!

Most people are lazy and will not maintain their decks, so the industry created Trex and similar products. Generally they cost 2x as much as PT, but will have a long good looking life. 

Spend the money once!


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*where to buy it then*

Trex definitely the way to go for us then, we only want to build a relatively small deck and material costs wouldn't be a concern, I don't see HD selling them... so where can I buy them then, I am in Toronto, if anyone know the answer, would appreciate the info.

Got the answer after doing a little search on the web:

http://www.rona.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ContentServlet?assetId=21204&langId=-1&pageNo=3

Thanks...


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

Kuiporng,

Go to Brandon Forest Products in Scarborough - costs less than Rona.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot DecksETC. It is this kind of special tips in this Forum making it so useful. Thanks again.


----------

